# Pantyscallog Hunt Hound Kennels & Stables



## themousepolice (Jun 18, 2011)

how many run down semi abandond farm buildings can you take ?

not many im guessing........ as they are 10 a penny really. heres the thing though, i wanted to find a new site unreported before with good history and free from hassle.

in the end ive plumbed for this unusual group of building on private land near Brecon, Powys. it was a rural explore which ended up being escorted as the main house on the site is very much lived in but the property is up for sale and there is no garentee that the new owners would keep the derelict buyildings as they are.

there has been a residence on this site for over 700 years and the present house was constructed in 1838 as a country seat close to the rivers Usk and Crei. in 1888 the dwelling was bought by a local coal mine owner/magnet called W.M.P. Rees and he enlarged the property and turned it into a hunting lodge.

it became a rich boys retreat with salmon fishing, shooting, hare coursing and fox hunting on over 300 acres of land. W.M.P Rees wasnt short of a bob or two and built his own kennels, stables, pig pens and kitchen garden to make the whole thing self sufficiant.
the pig pens have almost vanished but the kennels and stables remain, all be it in an unsafe condition while the kitchen garden has been given over to a walled garden nowadays.
the Pantyscallog hunt had some distinction as W.M.P. Ress was the youngest huntsmaster in the whole of the UK at the time and used Welsh Hounds then the rarer Wire Hair Hounds which, i am told is unusual.

by 1914 and the great war the horses were pressed into army service and the hounds became redundant and upon the death of Mr Rees the house came under a different family and the out buildings either feel into disrepair or where converted for farm use. most of the land and fishing rights where sold off before WW11 and Pantyscallog House is all that really remains.
the present owners were very accomodanting and i told them not to expect a rush of visitors as recording the place in photographs was all that was needed.
here is a scan of an old painting of the hounds i found. (compare this 19th century pic with some of my photos)



pant hounds by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the kennels.




barn2 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3131 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3126 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3127 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3129 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

the stables




100_3132 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3133 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3138 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3137 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3135 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

in the 1930's the dissused kennels had a floor built on top of them which became a hayloft. the floor to this upper structure is made of military issue ammunition boxes and some of the planks were stamped. a private farm accross from the house and over some livestock grazing land was once part of the hunting loadge and was also an interesting mooch but i havnt included it in this thread, just a picture. where the pig pens were there is the remains of an old kiln or oven and the foundations of the pens made from local stone.

hayloft.



100_3140 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3141 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3152 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3154 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

surrounding building etc.

pig pens



100_3145 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

kiln/oven



100_3136 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

neighbouring farm



100_3144 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

some things there



100_3134 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3153 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3125 by annoyingly good, on Flickr




100_3163 by annoyingly good, on Flickr

i trust the good tradition of respect by DP members will be afforded to this site if ever visited... of course it will, why did i even mention it.

a bit different with an interesting history. thank you


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 19, 2011)

Interesting history and remains there, PC Mouse. I was rather taken with the tiles...it looks like the back of an old fashioned wash dresser.
Good stuff.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 19, 2011)

Good stuff there MP The kiln/oven is the remains of an old copper normally used for clothes washing but this one might have been used fir boiling up mash for pigs.


----------



## smiler (Jun 20, 2011)

Good one MP, pic 20 what is it? The oven/kiln in the piggery could be where they cooked up the pigs swill, enjoyed your report and Pics, Thanks.


----------



## themousepolice (Jun 20, 2011)

smiler said:


> Good one MP, pic 20 what is it? The oven/kiln in the piggery could be where they cooked up the pigs swill, enjoyed your report and Pics, Thanks.



erm pic 20....... thats either the old tiles on the ornate wood, as someone else mentioned a back board to a sink or bathroom appliance or even the decorative piece of a posh make up dresser.

or its.....

the stone ornament is like a cherub garden thing. quite old but it was the way the moss that had grown on it made it look like a wig or hair. there is a similar one next to me in the horses head photo.

just took a quick pic as it seemed forgotten and as im a totally serious never mess about guy and in no way silly, juvenile, stupid or full of tomfoolery. pig swill now not only on the pics but comming out of my key board on to this site.


----------



## oldscrote (Jun 21, 2011)

Reckon that bit of tiling is of an old washstand

http://www.sellingantiques.co.uk/antiquedetail.asp?autonumber=65814

Here's information on the washing coppers

http://www.1900s.org.uk/copper-water-heater.htm


----------



## smiler (Aug 12, 2011)

Doggone Enjoyed it, Thanks.


----------



## S.Snarkersson (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice.

That kiln/oven looks either like a copper for washing, or for cooking up food for the hounds depending on where it is situated. Hounds didn't really get fed raw meat (they do now) because meat was then likely to contain parasites, and hunts collected (and still do) fallen stock, and despatched ill/dying stock as well, then would boil them up and feed to the hounds.


----------

